# Glenelg Schools- any better?



## TravelTeach

Hi All, 

This is my first forum post ever, so please forgive me if I fumble through this a bit. 

I have been searching and reading for a few days to try to find helpful information about the Glenelg Schools of AD. The few posts I did find were at least three years old, so I'm hoping that someone could give a more updated response!

This is my second year living in the UAE, so I've got the country down (well, trying anyway...), but am curious about the school's culture itself. 

Thanks for any info you have!


----------



## rednelly84

From what I can gather, it is a high pressured environment for staff and students with regular exams. Not the kind of school I would wish to be associated with if I am honest.


----------



## nonoa

rednelly84 said:


> From what I can gather, it is a high pressured environment for staff and students with regular exams. Not the kind of school I would wish to be associated with if I am honest.



I agree it is a pretty rigorous school, but I was taught in a similar environment and felt it to suit my sister's needs. I graduated from Choueifat in Al Ain, and by the time I was in high school, the total number of tests was almost 11 a week. 3 were weekly exams with a higher percentage of the total grade and the rest were almost like weekly standardisation tests to ensure you actually learned the material. Some of the teachers at the current Glenelg school actually had taught me at Choueifat so I was sure she was going to receive great instruction.

This of course isn't for everyone. Some kids do well in these types of learning environments, while others thrive in more organic schools with a more flexible curriculum with each course having it's own grading system. My other sister would have not enjoyed Glenelg and not been able to do well. She was extremely challenged at Choueifat before we transferred her but look at her now...studying for a Bsc in Aviation...who would've thought.

Depending on what you are looking for, look at the curriculum, look at the course schedules they provide, look at the extra curricular activities they offer, including trips, sports, arts, etc. Bear in mind they're not co-ed schools as that can also affect the kid's learning, depending on how old they are. And finally, I would definitely speak to some of the teachers. As many of them have hopped from a few schools themselves, they can give you a good idea of what to expect.


----------



## anonymous123

I am a former employee. I just left this month. It is NOT any better than anything you have heard or read on the internet. They are changing the name to ADNOC Schools, probably because their reputation is not improving. They do NOT fulfill their contract. They never give you a copy of policy so they can use that against you whenever possible. They do not pay all end of service benefits that are due. Admin and principals are not good either. The best thing about working there is the students (depending on which campus) and some co-workers. Good luck.


----------



## space fairy

anonymous123 said:


> I am a former employee. I just left this month. It is NOT any better than anything you have heard or read on the internet. They are changing the name to ADNOC Schools, probably because their reputation is not improving. They do NOT fulfill their contract. They never give you a copy of policy so they can use that against you whenever possible. They do not pay all end of service benefits that are due. Admin and principals are not good either. The best thing about working there is the students (depending on which campus) and some co-workers. Good luck.


This of course is one persons bad experience. My husband is currently a teacher at the MZ campus. He has been well looked after & supported by the principal & administration. The teaching syllabus is well organized & my kids will b starting there in a few wks.


----------



## space fairy

A few months older and wiser. Anonymous 123 was completely right!


----------



## obikenobi1

Are you still in Ruwais space fairy? Did anything change?


----------



## kkcc

hi .just searching for some answers.
I was offered a job at MZ campus but can't seem to find any reviews about the school.I'm a bit skeptical as my kids will also be joining and my wish for them is to continue that high-quality education.
looking forward to a reply. Thank you.


----------

